# 1991 Bmw M5



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

This was my most enjoyable detail yet. 1991 BMW M5 w/ 60k miles. The only other person to touch this car is its owner, who is a very hands on, meticulous guy who demands perfection. I was told to take as much time as needed to get it perfect. Its spent plenty of time at the track and at one point or another was a daily driver. After spending a lot of time with this car I found it hard to believe its 16+ years old. Just in moving the car around the driveway and in an out of the garage I found the engine sounded incredible and throttle response was very crisp. Truly a timeless machine.

2 days and 18+ hours later she was finished.

Wash/Clay:

Z7 foamgun
Z7 2BM w. chenille mitts
Megs safe -D cut 3:1 on lower panels
Dried w. CG miracle dryers
Sonus fine green clay
Adams QD lube
PB S&W wipedown

Wheels/Tires:
Safe-D presoak
P21s gel
Megs red clay
AG intensive tar remover
Z-CS
APC+ 10:1 tires and wells
CG LES

Correction:
Flex 3401
SIP w. Megs cutting pad W7006 + 5.5inch CCS orange pads
x2 on hood and trunk
106ff w. CCS green
3M ultrafina w. CCS grey

Interior:
Leather masters strong
Z-10 
1Z plastik reinger
1Z CP
Magic erasers
303 cleaner 10:1 on carpets

Trim:
IG on glass
Topped w. Z2pro
Black Wow 
CG LES
Noxon + #0000 steel wool tips

LSP:
Z2pro ZFX'd x1 
P21s 100% x2


























The after


















Owners 2001 + 1991


































After 2 hits of SIP. before the 106ff

























Trunk perfected- After sip/106


















































































































One of man magic erasers

















After Z2pro and 1st coat of 100%


















Next day after 2nd coat full cured...































































They call it black WOW for a reason


























































































The wheels were designed to scoop air in at high speed to blast the brakes with cool air


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

nice car and a great job, shame about the ugly wheels though!


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome work to a awesome car, 


I like the wheels.


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice! I'm actually looking at a 1994 525 wagon on Craigslist right now. It's right near me and my parents...er...my dad sort of likes the idea. Any idea how reliable those are?



I love this M5. It's one of the last TRULY good looking 5-series'. The E60 is great, but the E34 is just that much better.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

This M5 look like new.:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice work there chap! Looks stunning!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey:thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

good stuff, a really top job on a fantastic car...


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> nice car and a great job, shame about the ugly wheels though!


Stunning car and a work too. One of BMW's finest. Always liked these. Loving the 'Turbine Wheels too' I have the original Newspaper photos of the M5 when first launched :thumb::thumb:

Morgan what are you saying!! Those wheels are just drop dead (at least for me anyway) Geek that I am :lol:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Job. Great orig M5.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Probably my favorite ever BMW E34's are great end of!

Top job :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Stunning car and a work too. One of BMW's finest. Always liked these. Loving the 'Turbine Wheels too' I have the original Newspaper photos of the M5 when first launched :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Morgan what are you saying!! Those wheels are just drop dead (at least for me anyway) Geek that I am :lol:


Well you know you get those cheap and nasty hub caps that look a bit like 5 spoke alloys, i think those wheels are the oppsoite they are alloys that look like cheap hubcaps!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well you know you get those cheap and nasty hub caps that look a bit like 5 spoke alloys, i think those wheels are the oppsoite they are alloys that look like cheap hubcaps!


I agree with that I was actually looking and wondering are they even alloys at first. Really horrible looking wheels.

Great work on the car though especially the interior marks.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll admit they are not to everyone's taste. They look even more unusual when viewed close up too


----------



## 14N-FR (Aug 10, 2007)

In the pic of the 1991 + 2001 M5's I think I spy an Audi RS6?

He has the ultimate collection of the best saloon cars!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

14N-FR said:


> In the pic of the 1991 + 2001 M5's I think I spy an Audi RS6?
> 
> He has the ultimate collection of the best saloon cars!


Yes I spotted the E39 too....:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

i love any m car


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

14N-FR said:


> In the pic of the 1991 + 2001 M5's I think I spy an Audi RS6?
> 
> He has the ultimate collection of the best saloon cars!


His garage is filled with the following

1991 M5
2001 M5
Audi RS6
1992 NSX
MR2 turbo
2001 Carrera 4
*Nissan GT-R on the way
1973 M3 3.0 CSL (Mint restoration) recently sold


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks stunning


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

E34 M5, possibly the worlds greatest hand made saloon ever. The engine is a masterpiece, the quality of construction is amazing, and the handling sublime. Difficult cars to detail, trust me I own one and it is battle. Top job. Did you do the suspension and arches too?


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

great job.that is a mint example.


----------



## ca®los (Jan 18, 2007)

A gorgeous M5 the chap has:thumb: he must bve very proud!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Now that is a real BMW - none of this rubbish they produce nowadays... great to see a proper BM looking so good, with an excellent and in depth detail. Not the easiest colour to show a change being made, but you've made a clear difference to that one.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Now that is a real BMW - none of this rubbish they produce nowadays... great to see a proper BM looking so good, with an excellent and in depth detail. Not the easiest colour to show a change being made, but you've made a clear difference to that one.


I had the time so I went all out and really aimed for 100% perfection, Z2pro topped with P21s 100% is a great combo also, gloss and depth:thumb: Thanks for the kind words means a lot comming from you.


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work, i do like the e34


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Why are all my old threads getting bumped?

lol

I prefer my more recent work to be honest!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic car, great work :thumb:


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

good detail, legendary car.


----------



## SJake (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice car  Real with soul - not nowadays ****s... 
Good work...


----------



## Baran35 (Jul 8, 2010)

Dream car of BMW..

Great job, great car


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good job


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Its the sign of a good detailer that people are interested enough to go back through your old posts mate...take it as a compliment!

Cheers

Tim



dsms said:


> Why are all my old threads getting bumped?
> 
> lol
> 
> I prefer my more recent work to be honest!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice car, but what the hell is with those wheels!!!??? :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Thats flippin gorgeous. Your work is allways class mate.

I like the idea of the wheel design cooling the brakes, very nice.


----------

